# Pocket Pitbulls......



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

any opinions on these type of dogs....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im not too educated as they are fairly new on the scene. they look good. health wise idk.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo not another pocket pit bull thread!!!! lol
Here this has been beat to death, then beat again!
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/13811-pocket-pit-bulls.html


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well that looks nothing like what i was referring to when i was talking to los44. wow. 

imo that's a good looking dog, well proportioned, but needs conditioning.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

1 thing pops to mind:

*-That's no Pit Bull*

pocket or any other manner.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

what do u consider is a pitbull.....?

if a bully is considered a pitbull then the dog in the pic is a pitbull as well.....


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

thats one good looking pocket pit, gargoyle is one of my favorites


----------



## Nick'sLeila (Jul 6, 2009)

I think some of the dogs from the other thread that were examples of pocket pitbulls may simply be dwarfs, that a breeder decided to sell as something else to make a buck. I doubt the entire litter looked like that. In theory if they kept breeding the dwarves you get into like basset hound territory


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> what do u consider is a pitbull.....?
> 
> if a bully is considered a pitbull then the dog in the pic is a pitbull as well.....


I'm sure if that dog attacked a midget that it would be labelled a pit bull by the media. That doesn't mean it's a pit bull, because it sure as hell isn't.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> what do u consider is a pitbull.....?
> 
> if a bully is considered a pitbull then the dog in the pic is a pitbull as well.....


considering the term pitbull is not a specific breed, but a term to describe pit dogs or a dog that fits some of the characteristics of an apbt, then yes it is a pitbull. but not an APBT. mi dos centavos


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nick'sLeila said:


> I think some of the dogs from the other thread that were examples of pocket pitbulls may simply be dwarfs, that a breeder decided to sell as something else to make a buck. I doubt the entire litter looked like that. In theory if they kept breeding the dwarves you get into like basset hound territory


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds like if I take a small APBT and breed it with a mini dachsund, breed that with another small pit, then another pit, then another dachsund, maybe add some English Bulldog for some width, then maybe I can CKC register it and sell them for $10,500 a pop. I'll call my kennel Butter Knife's Edge, and my lead dog will be named Gotti's Buttafouco or something gangsta like that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive gotta say while your whole post is sarcastic, Razor's edge did post a thread asking for people's opinions. So anything goes, but please be respectful of others and try to keep the language to a minimum. That goes for EVERYONE not calling anyone out


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Sounds like if I take a small APBT and breed it with a mini dachsund, breed that with another small pit, then another pit, then another dachsund, maybe add some English Bulldog for some width, then maybe I can CKC register it and sell them for $10,500 a pop. I'll call my kennel Butter Knife's Edge, and my lead dog will be named Gotti's Buttafouco or something gangsta like that.


wtf?........................:hammer:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> wtf?........................:hammer:


Yeah, I'm missing something, maybe some french bulldog or some Boston Terrier? :doggy:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ive gotta say while your whole post is sarcastic, Razor's edge did post a thread asking for people's opinions. So anything goes, but please be respectful of others and try to keep the language to a minimum. That goes for EVERYONE not calling anyone out


yeah bro dont b disrespectful of other peoples dogs....what if that was my dog u would probably say "nice dog" but since its not mines u bash it.....wtf?

there are people on these forums that have dogs like these, u wouldnt like it if some one said something cruel about ur dog.....think before u speak....or r u just a disrespectful type of lil man


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a good looking Bully. He's too large for what I would deem "a pocket pit." You guys get too wound up, in the grand scheme of things, who cares what who thinks? Just have fun with it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey brent, just letting you know youre very opinionated thats cool and all i just dont want you two goin at it. i dont care what you say as long as its kept cool. i had to delete some posts in the head thread cuz me and los kept going off topic and we both posted crap that was un needed. But heck, this is a opinion forum, so spit em out!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

And Razor's edge.. i wasnt just talking to him. everyone on here can post thru their emotions, not their thoughts sometimes it was just a friendly reminder to keep everything cool


----------



## Nick'sLeila (Jul 6, 2009)

In response to Staffy Daddy. It's simple genetics and dwarfism can happen in any breed. 
Dwarfism Gene Integral Part of Some Dog Breeds; Problematic for Others


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im keep my disrespectful opinions to myself for the time being....


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oldskool Brent said:


> It's a good looking Bully. He's too large for what I would deem "a pocket pit." You guys get too wound up, in the grand scheme of things, who cares what who thinks? Just have fun with it.


pocket pits signifies size, note how tall he is in comparison to the holders knee. what you are talking about is the pocket pits that are over done.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

the thing is i dont have any negative opinions regardin this dog or a "pocket pit" when theyre done right, now as for this.............









it speaks for itself, i dont have to say anything.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> im keep my disrespectful opinions to myself for the time being....


nah keep em in the PMs :thumbsup:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Good looking dog, needs a little conditioning, but over all a decent mini mutt..

As far as the pit bull things goes, I wouldnt call this dog a pit bull. He wasnt bred for the pit... So.. that term can not apply here..


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If an average pit is about 3/4 calf height, how is that first one a pocket pit? I swear, people bred dogs up to 120 pounds and now the traditional size is called a pocket pit? This board is great, it cracks me up.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

what the hell do u want a pocket pit to be, u want it to have T-Rex hands.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> If an average pit is about 3/4 calf height, how is that first one a pocket pit? I swear, people bred dogs up to 120 pounds and now the traditional size is called a pocket pit? This board is great, it cracks me up.





razors_edge said:


> what the hell do u want a pocket pit to be, u want it to have T-Rex hands.....


let me get some popcorn guys... oh wait, im at work! :hammer:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, pits a small anyways. So when you say a dog that fits the standard is a pocket pit that doesnt make since. If the pit was the size of a Jack Russel Terrier or something, then I would call it a pocket pit.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

pocket pits are the ones that are low to the ground, their height doesnt go above 13-14 inches and theyre wide


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

we r not talkin about toy pits here where u can carry them with one hand, a pocket pit is the small version of the bully, that doesnt mean they have to be jack russel size or pomeranian


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, the stanard for a pitbull is about proportion.. So if it was proportioned to its height, it would still just be a pitbull... If its not proportionate.. then its just a mutt dude..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Here we go again another person digging deep into the technacalities of a matter.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Here we go again another person digging deep into the technacalities of a matter.


Are you talking about me?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i think she/he talkin to me


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Naw RE I wasnt talking about you. 
But just to get an understanding. The thread was created to share ideas on pocket pits right?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

So you were talking to me? Im just simply pointing out that "pocket pits" are a myth and dont exist.. 

Shame on me for not promoting ignorance!! I will give myself bad rep points now..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"pocket pit" is nothing more than another fad bred mutt using the infamous name "pit bull". There are no different styles of pit bull. Not everybody gets to be a pit bull, only the best. That's just the facts of life.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Such as Tea cup yorkies I suppose??? I think the dog is kinda cute no matter what it is considered.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

get them small enough and maybe they can go in purses...imagine the decline in purse theft then


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> what do u consider is a pitbull.....?
> 
> if a bully is considered a pitbull then the dog in the pic is a pitbull as well.....


you're correct. But i think it was supposed to mean american pitbull terrier cuz i instaintly agreed to that with a pure blooded well bred apbt in mind. But yeah it sucks a lot of people think a pitbull is one specific dog breed that can look similar to each other or very different...never understood this.:flush: LOL i was walking onyx the other day a black pit with a white chest a white stripe down his nose and white on his paws well this guy yelled to the neighbor dont let you're dog out she's walking a rottie! onyx has no brown markings he definately is not the size of a rottie! and does not have a rottie build and his tail isnt docked but he looked like a rottie that day i guess cuz the neighbor yelled back of yeah i see it small for its breed tho eh. i just had to take a deep sigh and shake my head to let them know he wasnt a rottie couldnt talk to people like that on such a crappy day that was.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

yep, people only recognize the varying looks of pits when one is attacking somebody, then EVERY dog becomes a pitbull...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sarie0417 said:


> yep, people only recognize the varying looks of pits when one is attacking somebody, then EVERY dog becomes a pitbull...


lol i just got this immage in my head of a pug attacking a dog and then getting called a pitbull...ssad thing is it could probobly happen.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> "pocket pit" is nothing more than another fad bred mutt using the infamous name "pit bull". There are no different styles of pit bull. Not everybody gets to be a pit bull, only the best. That's just the facts of life.


bzzzzzzzz......ur wrong......stop usin the word pitbull....when u say pitbull ur sayin, APBT,AMBULLY and POCKET PIT............a pocket pit is a short version of the bully..............we r not talkin APBT's here son......there are different styles of PITBULL.....for example....A BULLY, a bbully is a different style of pitbull................now if ur tryin to say there is no different styles of an APBT then u would be correct......


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> bzzzzzzzz......ur wrong......stop usin the word pitbull....when u say pitbull ur sayin, APBT,AMBULLY and POCKET PIT............a pocket pit is a short version of the bully..............we r not talkin APBT's here son......there are different styles of PITBULL.....for example....A BULLY, a bbully is a different style of pitbull................now if ur tryin to say there is no different styles of an APBT then u would be correct......


Well, just so you know. ANY "type" of pitbull was bred for one thing THE PIT!!! Pocket pits and bullies arent "pit bulls" doesnt matter how ignorant society is to it.. :hammer::hammer:

Pocket pits, bullies, all of them are a FAD. Bred simply for looks and nothing else.. Its a shame that people put them in the same category as the APBT IMO.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ok heres the definition of PITBULL........just cuz the ambully isnt on here doesnt mean its not considered a PITBULL, i guess its not recognized yet in the dictionary....
Pit Bull is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. The breeds most often placed in this category are the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

In the media the term is vague and may include other breeds with similar physical characteristics, such as the Perro de Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Alano Español, Japanese Tosa, Dogue de Bordeaux, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog, American Bulldog, Boxer, Valley Bulldog, Olde English Bulldogge, Renascence Bulldogge, and Banter Bulldogge. These breeds are rarely listed by name in breed-specific legislation, but they are sometimes included when the term is defined broadly and based on physical appearance.[1]


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> ok heres the definition of PITBULL........just cuz the ambully isnt on here doesnt mean its not considered a PITBULL, i guess its not recognized yet in the dictionary....
> Pit Bull is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. The breeds most often placed in this category are the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
> 
> In the media the term is vague and may include other breeds with similar physical characteristics, such as the Perro de Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Alano Español, Japanese Tosa, Dogue de Bordeaux, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog, American Bulldog, Boxer, Valley Bulldog, Olde English Bulldogge, Renascence Bulldogge, and Banter Bulldogge. These breeds are rarely listed by name in breed-specific legislation, but they are sometimes included when the *term is defined broadly* and based on physical appearance.[1]


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:

P.S. all the dogs listed were used in the pit at some point...... unlike bullies and "pocket" pits which are just mutts... Nice try though.. :flush:

P.P.S. I like how you just copy and pasted the wikipedia definition. :hammer:


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hahaha and I just got a picture of a poodles mugshot in the paper with the Headline "Viscious Pit Mix Attacks..." ok, it's really no joke and annoys the heck outta me..but I agree it probably could happen. Uh oh....any professor will tell you, Wikipedia is not a valid source


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:
> 
> P.S. all the dogs listed were used in the pit at some point...... unlike bullies and "pocket" pits which are just mutts... Nice try though.. :flush:
> 
> P.P.S. I like how you just copy and pasted the wikipedia definition. :hammer:


lmaooo......mutts......ok keep bashin my dog....what did u want me to do write it out word for word


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Never said anything about your dog, Im just stating facts..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

u called the bully a mutt, i own a bully......they may have been mutts somewhere down the line just like APBTs were mutts as some point......so ssshhhh


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, dont try to educate me dude. When you came here you thought you dog was an APBT untill you were told other wise.. So sshhh...

P.S. when pit bulls were strated, atleast the breeders didnt lie about what they were and they damn sure didnt ride any other dogs coattails to be accepted. They were simply the best!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ur basically talkin smack bout ur own dog, u probably own a mutt..........ey everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

anyways...............................................


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

anyways if people cant agree to disagree im just gonna close the thread down.. if there is anything personal people feel and want it heard, use the PM or the chat.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ok heres the definition of PITBULL........just cuz the ambully isnt on here doesnt mean its not considered a PITBULL, i guess its not recognized yet in the dictionary....
> Pit Bull is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. The breeds most often placed in this category are the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
> 
> In the media the term is vague and may include other breeds with similar physical characteristics, such as the Perro de Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Alano Español, Japanese Tosa, Dogue de Bordeaux, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog, American Bulldog, Boxer, Valley Bulldog, Olde English Bulldogge, Renascence Bulldogge, and Banter Bulldogge. These breeds are rarely listed by name in breed-specific legislation, but they are sometimes included when the term is defined broadly and based on physical appearance.[1]


:goodpost:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> u called the bully a mutt, i own a bully......they may have been mutts somewhere down the line just like APBTs were mutts as some point......so ssshhhh


srry but i even have doubts that more bully breeders then not do not breed bullies the same way if so there wouldnt be such a difference in bully looks i.e a bully can be taller then an apbt and look like an apbt only more beefy and less fatty then most bullies but all around bigger then an apbt and still not as athletic. then there is the medium hieght of bullies around the same hieght as apbts usually shorter though but still bulkier and still much larger heads still some athletic capability but not as much as the taller version of the bully. then theres the low riders that can barely get along walking never mind running and can be more muscular then not. then theres what i like to call the poor piggies the low rider style only little to no muscle and well just look plain old sloppy and have those curved in or out legs. If all bullies are purebred then like the am staff, the bull staff, and the apbt all the bullies would look very similar in length, hieght, width, and body build. too manny people claim they have either pure bred pits(apbt) which are actually bullies or they claim they have pure bred american bullies even though thier bully doesnt look like the original american bully but the idea to breed a dog to look like that obviously came from the original ameroican bully. At least when an apbt breeder that is labled as reputable tells you the truth when they say purebred apbt. Now I dont even know what american bully people call reputable breeders it seems the people that breed the unhealthy looking bullies are the more popular of bully breeders. i like an american bully as long as it doesnt look like a cross between a dog and a boar.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, once again, I never said anything about your dog. Facts are facts.. As far as taking s*** to PM, Im not being offensive Im telling facts, educating the ignorant. I wont go to PM just cause someone doesnt like what I have to say.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> srry but i even have doubts that more bully breeders then not do not breed bullies the same way if so there wouldnt be such a difference in bully looks i.e a bully can be taller then an apbt and look like an apbt only more beefy and less fatty then most bullies but all around bigger then an apbt and still not as athletic. then there is the medium hieght of bullies around the same hieght as apbts usually shorter though but still bulkier and still much larger heads still some athletic capability but not as much as the taller version of the bully. then theres the low riders that can barely get along walking never mind running and can be more muscular then not. then theres what i like to call the poor piggies the low rider style only little to no muscle and well just look plain old sloppy and have those curved in or out legs. If all bullies are purebred then like the am staff, the bull staff, and the apbt all the bullies would look very similar in length, hieght, width, and body build. too manny people claim they have either pure bred pits(apbt) which are actually bullies or they claim they have pure bred american bullies even though thier bully doesnt look like the original american bully but the idea to breed a dog to look like that obviously came from the original ameroican bully. At least when an apbt breeder that is labled as reputable tells you the truth when they say purebred apbt. Now I dont even know what american bully people call reputable breeders it seems the people that breed the unhealthy looking bullies are the more popular of bully breeders. i like an american bully as long as it doesnt look like a cross between a dog and a boar.


see u make a good point.............but the bully breed is diverse in its appearance, it all depends on what kind of look the breeder wants to achieve with the bully....the bullybreed is only about 15-20 yrs old and is a mixture of American Staffordshire Terrier n APBT......i know some breeders breed them with somethin else to achieve that XXL look but the staffy and apbt is what the bully is supposed to be...the weight of the bully doesnt matter in the ABKC so it can be heavy set or light-weight ......idk personally, i know my bully is a well bred dog, short, muscular, and in my preference what a bully is supposed to look like...JMO JMO dont start bashin me now........


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Lol, once again, I never said anything about your dog. Facts are facts.. As far as taking s*** to PM, Im not being offensive Im telling facts, educating the ignorant. I wont go to PM just cause someone doesnt like what I have to say.


who r u??..........................


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats all it is with bullies, OPINIONS of what they THINK it SHOULD look like.. I mean come on?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

this is straight from the ABKC....so for those who say the POCKET PIT doesnt exist.....
the ABKC recognizes the pocket pit

height and weight should be in proportion..the compact size "pocket bully" height should be 17" and under.Medium size " standard american bully" should measure 17 to 20.. the XL bully size (XXL BULLY) should measure 20" to 24"...measurements must be measured at the withers not at the shoulders. there is no particular weight for the breed. dog should be healthy and should not reach the point where it is considered obese.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Thats all it is with bullies, OPINIONS of what they THINK it SHOULD look like.. I mean come on?


who r u....who r u talkin to?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a pocket bully.. I see nothing about pits in there... Get the facts straight dude.. So its like, we got diff standards depending on what kinda dog you mixed in with your program.. Lol.

Why do you keep asking who I am? Ive been an active member here longer than you, who are you!?!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Thats a pocket bully.. I see nothing about pits in there... Get the facts straight dude.. So its like, we got diff standards depending on what kinda dog you mixed in with your program.. Lol.
> 
> Why do you keep asking who I am? Ive been an active member here longer than you, who are you!?!


im nobody.......u got some pics of ur dog on this site? i should give u a suprise party for ur accomplishment, bravo!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I sure do...


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

can i see?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a public forum..why wouldnt you be able to see them?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ahaha funny lil girl......i dont see any in ur profile can u link me to ur pics? u dont have 1 on ur avatar either


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> So you were talking to me? Im just simply pointing out that "pocket pits" are a myth and dont exist..
> 
> Shame on me for not promoting ignorance!! I will give myself bad rep points now..


No need for the sarcasism. We all know that pocket pits aren't an actual breed. I believe he was refering to it as such, because that is the term used in the bully world for dogs of that stature.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Im not a girl, lol. Are you that ignorant that you cant use the search button? Damn.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> No need for the sarcasism. We all know that pocket pits aren't an actual breed. I believe he was refering to it as such, because that is the term used in the bully world for dogs of that stature.


OMFG thank u.......


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Screw Pocket Pits what about the South American Piranha Dog!! :hammer:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i am ignorant and u r a girl cuz ur name says ur a girl and ur profile doesnt prove other wise....GIGGLES? ur def a chic or u love the rainbow.....

nice dog, not my style but i like the coat....female or male?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> No need for the sarcasism. We all know that pocket pits aren't an actual breed. I believe he was refering to it as such, because that is the term used in the bully world for dogs of that stature.


Sadly the truth is, not everyone does know that these are not real dogs, which is why I pointed that fact out.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> i am ignorant and u r a girl cuz ur name says ur a girl and ur profile doesnt prove other wise....GIGGLES? ur def a chic or u love the rainbow.....


WTF? Just because you feel offended doesn't mean you need to get offensive.

This thread is getting out of hand...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> i am ignorant and u r a girl cuz ur name says ur a girl and ur profile doesnt prove other wise....GIGGLES? ur def a chic or u love the rainbow.....
> 
> nice dog, not my style but i like the coat....female or male?


Well lets see, he has a dick, so I would say a boy.. But yall might call it something mythical in the bully world. Lol, guess you havent heard the term "For s**s and giggles", but way to bash me cause you dont know about dogs, so you gotta get personal. :woof::woof: Your not gonna make me mad, but keep tryin.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Screw Pocket Pits what about the South American Piranha Dog!! :hammer:


those are some nice looking dogs man, i never seen or heard about this before, they even have their own registry...them South Americans know how to make some nice dogs....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Agreed. If you two can't act like you own a pair I'm gonna close this thread down. It's been nothing but page after page of you two going at it. This thread was for opinions, not name calling. Say what you want about the dogs on here, but leave the personal remarks in the PM. Enough said.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Well lets see, he has a dick, so I would say a boy.. But yall might call it something mythical in the bully world. Lol, guess you havent heard the term "For shits and giggles", but way to bash me cause you dont know about dogs, so you gotta get personal. :woof::woof: Your not gonna make me mad, but keep tryin.:hammer::hammer:


lmao @ Pits n Giggles.....hilarious


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Agreed. If you two can't act like you own a pair I'm gonna close this thread down. It's been nothing but page after page of you two going at it. This thread was for opinions, not name calling. Say what you want about the dogs on here, but leave the personal remarks in the PM. Enough said.


Once again, Ive made no personal attacks, Ive simply pointed out facts.. PM's are for people who dont have a pair to post it for the world to see. Dont be mad at me for being "game" and not afraid to "scratch".


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Sadly the truth is, not everyone does know that these are not real dogs, which is why I pointed that fact out.


theyre not real dogs? ru serious?.........come on girl ur eatin ur own crap


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Once again, Ive made no personal attacks, Ive simply pointed out facts.. PM's are for people who dont have a pair to post it for the world to see. Dont be mad at me for being "game" and not afraid to "scratch".


Dude.. just because your language hasnt been an issue doesnt mean you havent been personally attacking. I agree, you have been a little more mature about your posts. AND IM NOT MAD AT ANYONE JUST DOING MY JOB!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> theyre not real dogs? ru serious?.........come on girl ur eatin ur own crap


I dont think you want the other mods to ban you again man. I like you but keep the language down.. And just cuz u think he's a girl, doesn't mean he is..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> theyre not real dogs? ru serious?.........come on girl ur eatin ur own crap


They arent real dogs... I mean, Im not sure how else to word it..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I dont think you want the other mods to ban you again man. I like you but keep the language down.. And just cuz u think he's a girl, doesn't mean he is..


all right bro im cut it out.......i dont want to get banned either


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you two not know where the PM button is?

I think you need to find it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Do you two not know where the PM button is?
> 
> I think you need to find it


OOHHHH i think they do


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am closing this pointless thread. 


Pocket bullies 
Pocket pits 


Made up terms.. Just as good as Rare blues. 

To some its a small bully to others its a normal sized pitbull.

There are plenty of other threads about this subject already go use the search button.


----------

